# Ladyfingers - AG Doll - Red "Holiday" Long Gown



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
American Girl Knitting Pattern
February, 2015

RED "HOLIDAY" LONG GOWN - for Valentine's Day, Independence Day, Christmas, or New Year's Eve

#6US and #8 or #10 US needles
Vanna White "Glitter" yarn in red (or can use blue or green)
Long-strand white eyelash yarn
Metallic silver yarn

With #6 US needles and red yarn, cast on 76 stitches. Knit 2 rows.
NOTE: This dress is knit in all garter stitch - knit every row.

Divide for shoulder straps:

Row 1: Knit 12, BIND OFF 13 stitches, Knit 26, BIND OFF 13 stitches, Knit 12 = 50 
Row 2: Knit 12, CAST ON 4 stitches, Knit 26. CAST ON 4 stitches, Knit 12 = 58 sts.
Knit 28 rows . 
Change to #8 or #10 US needles. Knit 10 rows. Drop red yarn.
Attach long-strand white eyelash yarn. Knit 2 rows. Drop eyelash yarn. Attach metallic silver yarn. Knit 2 rows. Cut silver yarn. Pick up long-strand eyelash yarn and Knit 2 rows. Cut eyelash yarn.
Pick up red yarn. Knit 14 rows. Drop red yarn.
Attach long-strand white eyelash yarn. Knit 2 rows. Drop eyelash yarn. Attach metallic silver yarn. Knit 2 rows. Cut silver yarn. Pick up long-strand eyelash yarn and Knit 2 rows. Cut eyelash yarn.
Pick up red yarn. Knit 8 rows.
Next Row: With red yarn, work in K3, P3 ribbing across the row. Continue working in ribbing for 8 rows.
Next Row: With red yarn, * Knit 1, INCREASE in next stitch, Knit 1, P3, continue from * across the row.

NOTE: You now have 1 extra stitch in the "K3" ribbing, and when you work back on the wrong side of the row, you will PURL 4, KNIT 3. On the right side, you will K4, P3 across the row. This will make a nice flare to the bottom part of the skirt.

Continue in K4, P3 ribbing for 8 rows. Bind off in ribbing. Sew back seam from hemline up to the shoulder straps.

Headband:

#6 US needles. With red, cast on 56 stitches. Knit 2 rows. Drop red. Attach silver. Knit 2 rows. Pick up red and Knit 2 rows. Pick up silver and Knit 2 rows. Cut silver yarn. Pick up red yarn and Knit 2 rows. Bind off in knit with red. Sew two ends together. (This headpiece will "curl" slightly. Put the doll's head through the "hole" and pull the headband up onto her head. The slight curl effect will make the silver yarn stand out all around her head - like a halo.

Complete this outfit with a pair of red panties and red Mary Jane shoes.

You can also make her a shrug using white "furry" angora yarn.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing this lovely pattern!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Ladyfingers is back!!!! Woo Hoo! Love your AG Doll patterns.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is a beautiful dress!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

What a sweet dress!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Love the colour. Thanks.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

So cute


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

This one is very unique--love it!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for these gorgeous patterns !


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Nice gown. You are so talented! thank you.


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Love ! Thank you for tutorial.
Bravo!


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

thank you for another lovely pattern.


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you for your continuing kindness and generosity in supplying us with doll clothes. Wonderful!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

So many gorgeous patterns....so little time! This will be a perfect use for small amounts of eyelash yarn that somehow made it home with me!

MANY THANKS!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for these gorgeous patterns !


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Ladyfingers, thank you AGAIN! Beautiful!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

HI Elaine,

I love all these dress patterns and I have a granddau who would love them. That said, is it acceptable to put a little blouse or something under the dress. I don't care for all the flesh part of the doll showing. 
marilyn


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

Very interesting. Thank you


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you, again, Elaine. Another cute pattern.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> HI Elaine,
> 
> I love all these dress patterns and I have a granddau who would love them. That said, is it acceptable to put a little blouse or something under the dress. I don't care for all the flesh part of the doll showing.
> marilyn


While I'm not Elaine, just wanted you to know that I make underlayers for doll clothes all the time! It's up to you, whether you want it to be fancy fabric like a dress or something plain that would be more like a slip. After reading about dancing costumes in Spain in the Jan/Feb 2015 issue of "Piecework", it looks like people all over the world "layer" clothing under fancy dresses. If you have a book store or news stand close by that sells this magazine, take a look at the article about lacy socks worn with Spanish dancing dresses. The socks are gorgeous, of course, but the dresses leave me speechless! If you look closely, you'll see many layers of skirt and tops, and it's beautiful.

So yes, by all means, make a layer to go under lacy "peek a boo" outfits. A careful choice of fabric and trims could really enhance an already beautiful dress. That's the great part about being able to make doll clothes ourselves!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

You can knit the "basic top with capped sleeves" in white and use it under the long red gown. Go up to "Search", type in the box "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns" and click the Search box again.

This will take you to the list of knitted patterns by Ladyfingers that also includes a PDF Download button provided by "Daeanarah" - one of our members here on this forum. You will scroll down through over 7 pages looking for comments by "Daeanarah", who gives the pattern TITLE, followed by "Download". Just click "download" to open a very nice copy of the pattern and photos on your computer.

You will see "Basic Casual Dress with Variations", or "Basic Holiday Dresses with Variations". These patterns will give you the basic top with capped sleeves. You can also look for the American Girl Doll - Handout #2 to find the basic top with capped sleeves.

I would suggest you use a #2 fine fingering yarn to make this top to fit underneath the long red gown with the tiny shoulder straps. It will fit nicely under the bodice and not be too bulky. Use #6 US needles to make this top.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you Joyce and Ladyfingers for the wonderful ideas. I will give them all a try!
marilyn


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here it is in PDF. 

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Daeanarah said:


> Here it is in PDF.
> 
> Happy Knitting
> 
> Rhyanna


Thank you, Rhyanna, for this PDF and the one for the Mini Bobbles dress. It is so nice of you to take the time to do this for all of us. Judy


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Judy

You are welcome. I enjoy doing it.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2011)

Just beautiful! Thank you so much for all the patterns!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Elaine does excellent work. I do enjoy putting her patterns into an easy downloadable file.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

thank you for the PDF file


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

You're welcome


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

Gorgeous dress. My doll would love to have one for Christmas. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

You are welcome.

Look here for more of her patterns - http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-121853-2.html
start at the first page though. This is where Elaine's doll patterns for the American Girl, Barbie, Itty Bitty Baby and more.

Rhyanna


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

I love this pattern. Thank you for sharing. The dress is gorgeous!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Elaine does great work. I am happy to have the privilege to convert it to PDF format which makes it easy to download and print out, and then putting the printout in a page protector into a binder.


----------

